# Need opinion on mini lathes please



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

I'm looking for a lathe, and i have it narrowed down to a few choices. I plan on using this for turning reel seats and grips for building my fly rods, and turning pens and such. I don't really plan on attempting bowls, and turned furniture legs don't really appeal to my tastes, so I don't think I will need anything bigger than a mini. I've been looking around and I think that one of the following will suit my purposes well at a low price point. What do you think, any opinions will be greatly appreciated.
My picks are the 
1. Shop Fox W1704 for $130
2. PSI TCLPRO Turncrafter PRO Midi for $188
I am leaning toward the shop fox due to the cheaper price, I am just not sure about the quality, or if I need the extra hp or weight the PSI provides for an extra 50 bucks
Thanks
Luke
http://www.amazon.com/PSI-TCLPRO-Tu...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1256000629&sr=1-1


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

I can't speak from experience but I've always read good things about the Turncrafter. I would think that any extra HP is good though.


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

Upon further review it seems that the Turncrafter is only $20 bucks more since it ships for free where the Shop Fox is $34 for shipping.... looks like I'm gonna have to go with the Turncrafter, looks like a better value, unless someone can tell me otherwise. Or should I go with something a little more? is there really any difference other than price between this Turncrafter and these more expensive ones? Rockler Exelsior, Shop Fox, Grizzly, they also have a VS Turncrafter. These are all around $260 or so, are they worth it in my case? If you are not familiar the reel seat inserts are only like 4"x1/2" cylinders, and the grips will be mainly cork. I just want to make sure that I am happy with my investment, I am new to turning and don'twant to have to go buy another lathe in a year because I am unhappy with my purchase, If I really need to spend $400-$500 on a jet midi or something like that I will, I would just prefer not to go overkill if I dont need to.


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Woodcraft had the Rikon mini on sale for $260 here recently, I don't know it that's still going on though.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I use the turncrafter mini lathe, I bought it used, no issues so far.


----------



## Jeff4woodturning (Feb 1, 2009)

My personal opinion would be PSI Turncrafter Pro, 10in swing for bowls, plates, 1/2 hp, 18in long up to 40in with extension bed .. and on sale $159.00

http://www.pennstateind.com/store/TCLPRO.html 

let us know which way you go..


----------



## Bob Willing (Jul 4, 2008)

I would go with the PSI VS Turncraft because of the variable speed feature. A variable speed is very handy especially when applying the finish.


----------



## Dvoigt (Dec 6, 2007)

I'm all for the variable speed option, I wish I had it. But if you are worried about cost, it is a bell or whistle you can do without.


----------

